# Asparagus



## marissa82 (Nov 15, 2005)

well i have 2 bunches of asparagus in the fridge and was wonderin if anyone has any great recipes to offer containing asparagus
i have one recipe with quiche, does anyone know if asparagus goes well with quiche?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 15, 2005)

I make an asparagus quiche with added cheese.  Bake blind the quiche, make the usual egg mixture and fill quiche shell.  Add lightly cooked and drained asparagus and cook the quiche at the usual temperature.

Personally, my absolute favourite is freshly pulled asparagus spears, with a little melted butter - or cold with a little bechamel sauce.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

Roasted asparagus is great and easy to do also.


----------



## RMS (Nov 15, 2005)

Asparagus is delicious in quiche.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I make an asparagus quiche with added cheese. Bake blind the quiche, make the usual egg mixture and fill quiche shell. Add lightly cooked and drained asparagus and cook the quiche at the usual temperature.
> 
> Personally, my absolute favourite is freshly pulled asparagus spears, with a little melted butter - or cold with a little bechamel sauce.


 
Ishbel I absolutely agree with both!!  
Asparaguses are really nice companion to the eggs, they also make lovely omelette or crepe fillings.
One little problem that may occur is that sometimes they have stems much tougher than the tips.  In this case you may want to separate the tips and cook separately, as the stems need longer cooking time.  When you have to do this here is a great asparagus menu...
put the cooked asparagus stems (cut in several pieces each), some sautèed onion, grated parmigiano and cooking cream (or something like half and half) with some s & p in a blender or food processor, blend altogether until it attains a smooth creamy texture.  Then toss with your choice of pasta freshly cooked al dente, and the asparagus tips cooked separately all together.  buon appetito!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

here's one of my faves: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/prosciutto-wrapped-asparagus-11573.html


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 15, 2005)

My mum always taught me to gently try 'snapping' the thicker part of the stem - it will always part at the woody end, which can be discarded or  trimmed and use the trimmings to make a delicious cream of asparagus soup. (I always save a few of the tips to garnish). The Scots are nothing, if not frugal  

Your asparagus sauce for pasta sounds great too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 15, 2005)

In the link bucky provided, in his post, the second recipe - Prosciutto-Wrapped Asparagus - YUM - I just made it a couple Sundays ago.  I also like to toss cooked asparagus in my Chicken Lombardi recipe.  Or just a simple pasta with some grape tomatoes and capers tossed in.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 15, 2005)

add it to a pasta alfredo.  yum!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2005)

Make crepes.  Roll a stalk of asparagus and piece of thinly sliced ham up in the crepe, and pour a light cheese sauce over it. I think you have to bake it a little while too.

That's the only way I've liked asparagus, except for some soup somebody made me one time.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2005)

For fresh asparagus, we just coat them in olive oil add a pinch of salt, and then put 'em on the grill. Grill them until the heads start to carmelize. You can finish them with a dash of parmesean, and lemon juice. 

John


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2005)

I like to braise my fresh asparagus in chicken broth with a little garlic, S&P. 
Another way I do it is to saute' it with garlic in a bit of olive oil for a few minutes, then squeeze a little lemon juice over the top, lower the heat and let it steam until tender. 
If you want to use more of the stalk, peel the lower part...the inside will be tender. 
I love asparagus just about any way...I must admit, that when I'm picking it, I can't resist munching on some of the little tender shoots before I ever get them in the house.


----------



## mish (Nov 16, 2005)

I like 'em roasted, salt and pepper, butter with a grating of Parmesan.

How about a brie/asparagus tart using puff pastry.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/puff-pastry-twists-recipe-idea-16300.html?highlight=puff+pastry





Or grilled asparagus with tomato mozzarella salad.


----------

